# Chrony test on my thera band gold and tube sets by trophy s/shots



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## cab (Sep 3, 2013)

Why isn't the video showing on this post?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Read the date it was posted. Welcome to the forum though.


----------



## cab (Sep 3, 2013)

OH..I see .

Thank you Reset.


----------

